# Gaggia Cubika



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello all, I'm a certified Green Bean and this is my first tentative post wondering if theres any love for the Cubika ? Mine is I think an early version with the raised 'Cubika' and I originally choose the machine for the look and design but it quickly stopped working and was re-boxed and forgotten for years till now and discovering the forum. I'm loath to just give up on it so the question is do I repair it for £70ish or go Classic ? After reading so much positive praise I'm leaning strongly toward's the Classic but are there any diehard Cubika fan's out there who have made the most of the machine ? Any suggestions on mod's/general improvements ? Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I suppose the big question is, does it really need £70 of parts, or is that a worst-case based on having to replace bits that may / may not have failed?

That aside, I like the styling of the Cubika, I like it more than the look of the classic.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

When you say stopped working, what's wrong with it? Does it power on?


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi

I'm a happy Cubika owner, it seems on some forums people don't like it, but for me.it is perfect (although I have nothing to compare it with). I use it almost daily.

It is quite a simple machine. You access all the insides by removing the top plate.

The only real issue I've heard of is the power switch which can fail due to waster ingress from cleaning.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

is there any particular issue your having? most can be talked through


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Oh boy, this takes me back. The Cubika was my first machine before moving to Pavoni then HX then dual boilers. From memory there was no pressure relief meaning care was needed releasing the portafilter, also you had to flick the switch for steaming and wait for the temp to rise, then flick the switch again and wait for the temp to reduce etc. A commercial cleaning product stripped the chrome off my portafilter and this combination of things saw me abandoning it and moving to equipment made of brass, better chrome finish able to withstand cleaning, a chance of coffee being warm when milk was added. But a good memory nevertheless of where it all started for me about 15 years ago.


----------

